# Do I need to renew my Visa?



## Nantu (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, this question might have been asked before but here we go.

I'm planning on traveling to the U.S (f.y.i already got my US Visa), the thing is, my Canadian Visa is expired, but I have an after grad work permit valid till 2014. I heard from friends that they didn't need to renew their visa, but they're still on Study Permit, I'm not sure if it's different with Work permit?

Has anyone been in this situation before?

Thanks in advance


----------

